# StreetLegal Racing Redline



## Iro540 (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin Gemeinde,

habe im Internet ein, zumindest was den Spassfaktor betrifft, cooles Spiel gefunden; StreetLegalRacing Redline.
Kennt das jemand von euch?
Gut, Physik ist echt mies, Grafik ist auch nicht die Beste, aber es macht echt einen heiden Spass, sein Auto so aufzumöbel, wie man möchte; angefangen beim Motorblock bis hin zum Twin-Turbo... Echt Spass...

Was aber super ist, dass man das Spiel echt leicht Modden kann; echte Fahrzeuge einfügen, neue Motoren, Bremsen etc... Alles ganz einfach; und wenn ein Auto nicht dabei ist, was man haben möchte, kann man es auch selber einbauen.

Ich habe z.B. meinen M3 E92 einen V10 mit 747PS und AWD verpasst... Echt cool .

Ich habe mir überlegt, das es auch cool sein muss, ein Spiel rauszubringen, das die Physik eines AC oder pCars hat gepaart mit den Tuningmöglichkeiten dieses Spiels... Aber dann mit Lizenzierten Wägen ...


Da Iro lässt grüßen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

Herrje, was für eine _Perle_ des *W*elt*W*eiten*W*usts  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=574ex7WECEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da sieht ja NfS World dagegen noch wie Gold aus...  Fahrphysik, welche _Fahrphysik_? Allenfalls _Musik_ beim fahren...


----------



## Bennz (9. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. meinen M3 E92 einen V10 mit 747PS und AWD verpasst... Echt cool .
> 
> Ich habe mir überlegt, das es auch cool sein muss, ein Spiel rauszubringen, das die Physik eines AC oder pCars hat gepaart mit den Tuningmöglichkeiten dieses Spiels... Aber dann mit Lizenzierten Wägen ...


 
hmm Forza wäre für dich was.


----------



## Iro540 (9. Oktober 2012)

Habe aber keine Konsole...

Gibt es denn ein Spiel für den PC das ähnlich ist wie Forza (also mal Nfs weggelassen. Nfs spiele ich nicht).


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Habe aber keine Konsole...
> 
> Gibt es denn ein Spiel für den PC das ähnlich ist wie Forza (also mal Nfs weggelassen. Nfs spiele ich nicht).


 Nein auf dem PC gibt es nix wie GT oder Forza. Vielleicht solltest du mal Juiced 1 anschauen(habs aber nicht selber gespielt), es ist vom Fahrverhaltem etwas realistisch als NFS und bitet auch Tuningmöglichkeiten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Spiel für den PC das ähnlich ist wie Forza (also mal Nfs weggelassen. Nfs spiele ich nicht).


Shift 2 Unleashed, da wurde einach mal das 'NfS' weggelassen...


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Shift 2 Unleashed, da wurde einach mal das 'NfS' weggelassen...


 
Naja, auf dem offiziellen Cover ist das Need for Speed "N" (was für, wer hätte es gedacht, "Need for Speed" steht) direkt neben dem Titel zu finden, außerdem findet man "Need for Speed" ausgeschrieben auch weiter unten auf dem Cover.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

Na, da wollen wir mal nicht so _kleinlich_ sein, der offizielle Titel lautet doch auf der Verpackung ganz groß '*Shift 2 Unleashed*', dass 'Need for Speed' ganz unten fällt ja fast hinten 'runter... 
Dabei hieß der Vorgängertitel ganz offiziell: '*Need for Speed: Shift*'.


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Na, da wollen wir mal nicht so _kleinlich_ sein, der offizielle Titel lautet doch auf der Verpackung ganz groß '*Shift 2 Unleashed*', dass 'Need for Speed' ganz unten fällt ja fast hinten 'runter...
> Dabei hieß der Vorgängertitel ganz offiziell: '*Need for Speed: Shift*'.


 
Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, brangt neben "Shift 2 Unleashed" das stilisierte Need for Speed-"*N*"-Logo, dass für nicht anderes steht als "Need for Speed".
EA mag versucht haben Shift 2 etwas von "Need for Speed" abzugrenzen, aber listet das Spiel trotzdem auf den offiziellen Seiten zu NFS. Das der Vorgäger noch ein außgeschriebenes "Need for Speed" im Titel hatte, ändert nichts daran das EA offiziell "Shift 2 Unleashed" unter der "Need for Speed" Franchise einordnet. Bei einem Nike-Schuh braucht man ja auch nicht unbedingt das Wort "Nike" - da würde es auch reichen einfach den berühmten Haken abzubilden.


----------



## Iro540 (9. Oktober 2012)

Shift 2 finde ich jetzt nicht soo pralle... Ich hätte halt gern ein Spiel wao die Grafik besser ist, die Physik auch ein wenig besser ist und wo es auch Tuning etc gibt. Also alle neueren nfs titel schonmal nicht...
Naja, finde das SLRR eigentlich ganz passabel; klar ist es kein Optikwunder, aber es macht immerhin Spass... UNd das ist die Hauptsache...

Und wenn ich mal groß bin, kaufe ich mir eine Xbox360...


----------



## Bennz (9. Oktober 2012)

wenn du groß bist, gibts keine xbox 360 mehr


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mal groß bin, kaufe ich mir eine Xbox360...


 


Bennz schrieb:


> wenn du groß bist, gibts keine xbox 360 mehr


 
 Microsoft bastelt angeblich schon an dem Nachfolger des Nachfolgers. Also der Nachfolger (*XBox720*) sei wohl schon 'fertig', ferner liefen soll dann die *XBox1440* kommen, ist in zirka 20 Jahren vorbestellbar...


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Oktober 2012)

ich komme mit dem Spiel nicht ganz klar. gibts das auch in deutsch? Haste mal n Link?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> ich komme mit dem Spiel nicht ganz klar. gibts das auch in deutsch? Haste mal n Link?


 Hmmm  vielleicht gibt's hier 'ne deutsche Sprachdatei oder ähnliches...


----------



## Iro540 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

nur mal so am Rande wegen groß und so: ich glaube ich bin einigermaßen groß; immerhin 1,85... J… Oh, dann kann ich mir die 1440 zu meinem 50ten Geburtstag von meinen Kindern schenken lassen… Dass nenne ich mal ein Ziel J

Nein, eine deutsche Version gibt’s leider nicht (zumindest ist das mir nicht bekannt); hier mal ein Link zu dem etwas gemoddeten Spiel: http://www.streetlegalmods.com/page.php?al=SLRRMWM2011---The-Compilation-STAGE1


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Oktober 2012)

So ganz schlau werd ich nicht aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Iro540 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat, ists ganz amüsant... Einfach mal ein wenig darin „rumklicken“ und probieren.


----------

